# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: چگونه ميشود يك عدد منفي را مثبت كرد؟

## ebrahimv

سلام
چگونه ميشود يك عدد منفي را مثبت كرد؟
مثلا -200 را 200 بدهد.
خيلي ساده هست ولي من نتوانستم راه ساده اي براي اين كار پيدا كنم

----------


## shask00l

:کف کرده!:   ... هر عددی کوچکتر از صفر بود .. یعنی منفیه ...
هر عدد منفی رو که در 1- ضرب کنی عدد مثبتش بدست میاد .

به عنوان یه برنامه نویس با این حرکت پایه های علم ریاضی رو لرزوندی  :چشمک:

----------


## ebrahimv

> ... هر عددی کوچکتر از صفر بود .. یعنی منفیه ...
> هر عدد منفی رو که در 1- ضرب کنی عدد مثبتش بدست میاد .
> 
> به عنوان یه برنامه نویس با این حرکت پایه های علم ریاضی رو لرزوندی


مي دوني چيه تو راست مي گي 
نيست خوابم مياد قسمت رياضي مغزم كار نميكرد من دنبال يه دستو براي اين كار مي گشتم 
 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> سلام
> چگونه ميشود يك عدد منفي را مثبت كرد؟
> مثلا -200 را 200 بدهد.
> خيلي ساده هست ولي من نتوانستم راه ساده اي براي اين كار پيدا كنم


سلام
یا در منفی یک ضربش کن یا از تابع Math.Abs(-10)
 استفاده کن

----------


## Hossis

> ... هر عددی کوچکتر از صفر بود .. یعنی منفیه ...
> هر عدد منفی رو که در 1- ضرب کنی عدد مثبتش بدست میاد .
> 
> به عنوان یه برنامه نویس با این حرکت پایه های علم ریاضی رو لرزوندی


 خیلی هم ساده نبود، من خودم خیلی فکر کردم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم‌! همه که مثل شما ریاضیات نخوندند که پایه های ریاضی رو استوار بدارند.

----------


## Mani_rf

باسلام.

قبل از شروع به برنامه نویسی با هر زبانی، بهتر است امکانات قرار داده شده در آن زبان را به خوبی بشناسید تا بتوانید به بهترین شکل از آنها بهره جویید، بزرگترین مزیتی که در زبان VB قرار داده شده ، توابع زیادی است که در آن جای داده شده است. برخی از این توابع عبارتند از :

*تابع Abs (قدرمطلق) :
*مقدار بدون مثبت یک عدد را  برمی‌گرداند. 
*تابع Atn (آرک تانژانت) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از  نوع double است که برابر زاویه‌ای است که تانژانت آن عدد ورودی تابع است. 
*تابع Cos (کسینوس) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از نوع  double است که برابر کسینوس زاویه ورودی است. 
*تابع Exp (توان نمانی) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از  نوع double است که برابر e به توان ورودی تابع است. 
*تابع Int (تابع کف یا تابع جزء صحیح) :
*نزدیکترین  عدد صحیح مساوی یا کوچکتر نسبت به عدد ورودی را برمی‌گرداند. 
*تابع Log (لگاریتم) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از نوع  double است که برابر لگاریم طبیعی عدد ورودی است (لگاریتم بر مبنای عدد e  یا همان Ln). 
*تابع Round (گرد کردن) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از  نوع double است که برابر نزدیکترین عدد صحیح به مقدار عدد ورودی است.

*تابع Sgn (علامت) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از نوع  صحیح است که نشان دهنده علامت عدد ورودی است. 
*تابع Sin (سینوس) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از نوع  double است که برابر سینوس زاویه ورودی است. 
*تابع Sqr (جذر) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از نوع  double است که برابر ریشه دوم یا جذر عدد ورودی است. 
*تابع Tan (تانژانت) :
*خروجی این تابع عددی از نوع  double است که برابر با تانژانت زاویه ورودی (برحسب رادیان) می‌باشد.
*تابع RND (ایجاد عدد تصادفی):*
این تابع اعدادی تصادفی در محدوده مشخص شده ایجاد می نماید
*تابع VAL (تبدیل رشته عددی به عدد):*
این تابع رشته عددی (ماننده رشته ای که درون یک TextBox است) را به مقدار عددی مناسب تبدیل می نماید.



شناخت و استفاده از این توابع موجب خواهند شد سرعت و قدرت برنامه نویس به صورت چشم گیری افزایش یابد. به عنوان برادری کوچکتر به شما توصیه می کنم که لیست کامل این توابع را تهیه کنید و مروری بر آنها داشته باشید.
موفق باشید...

----------

